# Service charges during extended warranty.



## cute.bandar (Dec 3, 2018)

My videocon 40" tv has developed an issue. It is in extended warranty, but videocon is asking for service/visiting charges which are a high Rs. 800+ GST .
Their bahana is just their policy, to have service charges during extended warranty period.

I am in contact with flipkart, who do seem to want to help right now. But it may take time...

Has anyone encountered such issues ? Dare I ask if this is common..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2018)

Not sure but even under normal warranty some companies charge for visit by technician(that is why dell specifically mentions "on site warranty" aka free visit by technician within their standard 1 year warranty). Better check your extended warranty T&Cs which you should have in some printed form/online pdf.


----------



## cute.bandar (Dec 4, 2018)

^ but visiting charges are there only in cases where warranty is off-site . I think.

Videocon is asking for BOTH VISTING and SERVICE charges ! 

visiting - 250
service - 800 + GST


----------



## billubakra (Dec 4, 2018)

AWS Acceptable Use Policy


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 4, 2018)

cute.bandar said:


> ^ but visiting charges are there only in cases where warranty is off-site . I think.
> 
> Videocon is asking for BOTH VISTING and SERVICE charges !
> 
> ...


Some companies only include parts replacement in their extended warranty but vising & service charges are still there.e.g.after spending 1050(250+800) if technician declares that tv panel needs to be changed then that will be free of cost.


----------



## cute.bandar (Dec 12, 2018)

Small update: Talked to flipkart again. Last time there was some confusion. Now they have are contacting videocon. Flipkart told me 2 things.. Videocon doesn't know about the 4 years extended warranty.  huh! . I also asked them specifically about service charges during extended warranty. Flipkart told me there should NOT be service charges during extended warranty period. 

I am not too hopeful, but lets see..


----------



## Stormbringer (Dec 13, 2018)

cute.bandar said:


> Small update: Talked to flipkart again. Last time there was some confusion. Now they have are contacting videocon. Flipkart told me 2 things.. Videocon doesn't know about the 4 years extended warranty.  huh! . I also asked them specifically about service charges during extended warranty. Flipkart told me there should NOT be service charges during extended warranty period.
> 
> I am not too hopeful, but lets see..


Check who is actually giving the extended warranty . Many companies usually provide their own in-house extended warranty. I have seen Reliance Digital Stores doing this. Also Flipkart via their own company called Jeeves .


----------



## cute.bandar (Dec 20, 2018)

Another update:
Flipkart called couple of days back. Videocon is saying that 4 years extended warranty requires that product registration had to be done within 30 days of purchase.

When I had bought this, I had called videocon to register the tv, but I hadn't receive a written confirmation of registration . So I had called them again asking if product is registered, and they told me 'not to worry'. End results is : me have no proof  of registration.Interesting to note is that when I called service center, they never tried to know about registration. So videocon is obviously not keen. 

My Props to Flipkart though. Process is slow, but flipkart is at least doing something here. 

lets see how this plays.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 20, 2018)

Yes,this is another point regarding extended warranty that many companies hide in their "fine print". There is a certain time limit under which you need to register for extended warranty & you will definitely get some form of written proof(either hard copy or pdf) to support this. I thought you already did this.


----------



## cute.bandar (Dec 20, 2018)

Resolved probably.
*Flipkart would give a voucher on service bill (about 1000). woah!* And videocon will give parts warranty on bill. 
Totally impressed by flipkart here. Really went out of their way here to help.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 20, 2018)

Just goes on to show that "luck" is also a big factor when getting support from FK/amazon as many ppl are not happy with after sales support of one or the other of these two.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 21, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Just goes on to show that "luck" is also a big factor when getting support from FK/amazon as many ppl are not happy with after sales support of one or the other of these two.



Bilkul theek.

Congrats OP.


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 11, 2019)

Update: argh  . 
Videocon can't change/fix panel. Only replace TV which will cost 50% of an inflated cost . Saying they have 43" tv for 38k with them. So will have to pay 19000 to get that TV. Which is pretty much the cost of new one on flipkart. Back to square thenga .

Talked to flipkart again, asked if they can help. They are again proving very understanding and will take it up with videocon. I must say that flipkart executives are very professional here. They listen and make an attempt to understand and stay pretty calm, even with my mom shouting. Had to tell my mom that flipkart does not really have much liability here.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 11, 2019)

cute.bandar said:


> Update: argh  .
> Videocon can't change/fix panel. Only replace TV which will cost 50% of an inflated cost . Saying they have 43" tv for 38k with them. So will have to pay 19000 to get that TV. Which is pretty much the cost of new one on flipkart. Back to square thenga .
> 
> Talked to flipkart again, asked if they can help. They are again proving very understanding and will take it up with videocon. I must say that flipkart executives are very professional here. They listen and make an attempt to understand and stay pretty calm, even with my mom shouting. Had to tell my mom that flipkart does not really have much liability here.



Sorry to hear that brother. Videocon is going downhill, don't expect much from them. Get it repaired from some outside shop, tell your mother that they fixed it for free.


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 11, 2019)

yeah that's the sensible thing to do, just waiting if anything happens one last time. afterall have waited over 2 months.


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 21, 2019)

Very Interesting Update:  
Flipkart contacted the seller 'WSretail',* who have approved a refund!!* The refund amount is unknown as of now, but this is pretty great considering how we had resigned to getting 0. Thankfully had not rushed in to sending it for repair.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 21, 2019)

cute.bandar said:


> Very Interesting Update:
> Flipkart contacted the seller 'WSretail',* who have approved a refund!!* The refund amount is unknown as of now, but this is pretty great considering how we had resigned to getting 0. Thankfully had not rushed in to sending it for repair.


When did you purchase the same?


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 21, 2019)

october 2014. 1 + 4 years warranty


----------



## billubakra (Feb 26, 2019)

cute.bandar said:


> october 2014. 1 + 4 years warranty


4 years should be proto rata basis warranty. Keep us updated.


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 27, 2019)

After waiting for about 50 days! Flipkart wants written proof that videocon is asking for payment. No refund till then! SO much time they have wasted. Kept stalling for over 20 phone calls about "can't refund due to technical error" , assured and assured that "refund is approved/finalized" . Videocon doesn't even have a website, not much chance of written proof from videocon.. 
Flipkart ki dash ki dash!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 28, 2019)

cute.bandar said:


> Videocon doesn't even have a website, not much chance of written proof from videocon..


Try to get some written confirmation from authorized videocon tv seller/service centre guy.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 5, 2019)

so what's the update you submitted written details for refund?how much refund are they providing ask Flipkart


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 5, 2019)

Videocon isn't contantable, even flipkart executives gave up on them. So getting anything written from videocon isn't going to happen. What irks is how much our time flipkart wasted by using a 'technical error' excuse for like 20 times. Literally! We have gone to consumer court now. Lets see..


----------

